# [Full] Frozen Whispers OOC thread



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Oct 4, 2004)

Here we go again!  

Here is a link to the IC thread.
And here is the rogues gallery.
See you soon!


----------



## Krug (Oct 4, 2004)

Woohoo! Belisha ready to go!


----------



## Brain (Oct 4, 2004)

Slyfen reporting for adventure.


----------



## Galieo (Oct 4, 2004)

Eolan is reporting for duty.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Oct 5, 2004)

And Hardin is here.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Oct 6, 2004)

I spent the evening updating character sheets with magic items. I expect to post an IC update tomorrow night.

Couple of notes. I had every PC purchase a potion of cure light wounds for emergency purposes (in case Hardin is incapacitated, etc.). Slyfen already had a couple so he didn't need to buy one. The party each chipped in 93 gp for a wand of cure light wounds.

Eolan, I think you overcharged yourself for the magic enhancement of your chain shirt--I only charged 500 (1/2 of 1000).

Hardin, you are out of cash for the moment. You actually would be a few coins in debt, but I'm just going to zero it out for simplicity's sake.

Everybody please check your character sheet in the rogues gallery to make sure I didn't screw anything up.

Belisha, if you want to scribe any scrolls, now is the time to let me know about it. _[Edit: I just realized you can just buy them for the same gold and not expend any XP.]_

Both spellcasters, if you want to change your list of prepared spells, please let me know.

Thanks,

Vigwyn


----------



## Brain (Oct 6, 2004)

Looks good but I have one request.  Can I keep my money in platinum instead of gold for the most part?  Just to keep the weight down.  I had 11 platinum before the transaction so I should be able to have that many at least.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Oct 6, 2004)

Brain said:
			
		

> Looks good but I have one request.  Can I keep my money in platinum instead of gold for the most part?  Just to keep the weight down.  I had 11 platinum before the transaction so I should be able to have that many at least.




Sure thing.

Done.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Oct 10, 2004)

Brain: You can't Hide behind the smaller trees because they don't offer either cover or concealment. However, you can stand in the same square as one; doing so gives you a +2 bonus to AC and a +1 bonus to reflex saving throws (these bonuses do not stack with cover bonuses).

Galieo: You're welcome. It's not really the crookedness of the road, it's the fact that the ground is covered in several inches of snow, making movement difficult.


----------



## Galieo (Oct 10, 2004)

I hear you on the snow issue.  Should have figured that with the 1/2 movement restriction.  Oh well, I will get to charge sometime!


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Oct 12, 2004)

Brain, do you still want to move up to the smaller tree, or do you want to stay where you can hide?

Krug, do you want to do anything before I post again?


----------



## Brain (Oct 12, 2004)

No use in hiding that far from the enemy.  I was hoping they would come forward while our guys stayed back (didn't expect them to have slings either).  I'll move up to the smaller tree anyways.


----------



## Galieo (Oct 14, 2004)

FYI, I will be without internet access from Friday until Sunday night--going to a friend's wedding out of town.

Just in case we don't fell these foul fey, Eolan and Orlan will continue attacking.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Oct 15, 2004)

OK, but I think we'll wait until you get back; this encounter might be a little tricky for the party, and I don't want to make choices for your character you might be unhappy with.

Have a nice time on your trip!  

By the way, I'll be at a conference from next Friday through the following Wednesday, so we'll have to temporarily suspend then, too.


----------



## Galieo (Oct 15, 2004)

Hmm, don't know that I like the sound of that...


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Oct 20, 2004)

Hardin: Unfortunately, you can't make a 5' step right now because of the snow cover (it's difficult terrain)  . If you still wisht to move, you'll provoke an attack of opportunity. Do you wish to move to get the flanking bonus, or stay put to avoid the AoO?


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey all!

I'm back from my conference. Due to weather delays my plane did not land until early morning Thursday. I was severely jet-lagged last night, but am looking forward to getting the game back up!

I expect to post an update tonight. Stay tuned!  

Vigwyn


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Nov 1, 2004)

Eolan: Bum luck in that last battle. :\ On the bright side, Orlan got a couple of licks in. Oh, well. You're day of glory is sure to come.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Nov 10, 2004)

Hardin: Are you still with us? I see that you have been visiting the boards regularly, but you haven't posted anything in Frozen Whispers for over a week. I hope you've just been waiting for the right time.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 11, 2004)

Still here!  Actually I just posted in the IC thread.  For the last little while I hadn't seen a point when Hardin would have jumped in.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey guys,

RL sucks. I'm working on a huge project for work that absolutely *must* be done by Monday, so I unfortunately won't be posting on this thread until after the weekend. Sorry for the late notice, and I hope to get back up and running ASAP after the weekend.


----------



## Krug (Nov 17, 2004)

No problem Vigwin. Just a reminder that you're doing a GREAT job.


----------



## Galieo (Nov 17, 2004)

Yep, agree with Krug 100%.  RL is pesky like that.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Nov 24, 2004)

OK, I'm back. I got my project FedExed out about 6:55 tonight, so that monkey is off my back. Woo-hoo!  

I am going to finally get some sleep now, and I'm looking forward to getting a post up tomorrow night.


----------



## Galieo (Nov 24, 2004)

As Mr. Burns would say, "Excellent."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 24, 2004)

That's great to hear, I'll be looking forward to it.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Nov 28, 2004)

Brain:

Will Slyfen join Eolan in entering the village?


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 20, 2004)

Nac, please post your actions for this round. Thanks,

Vigwyn



BTW, I want to give everybody kudos. I am really impressed with the roleplaying in this group. I'm having a lot of fun as your DM!


----------



## Krug (Dec 20, 2004)

We're having a lot of fun as players too. And a boneclaw??? PURE EVIL!


----------



## Galieo (Dec 20, 2004)

I have to agree with that--good fun and terrible challenge!  In a good way,   yeah right.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 20, 2004)

You guys still have a few tricks up your sleeves. After the way you cremated Relgore and his guards back in Dry Spell, I'm not too worried about throwing a lone boneclaw at you.   Remember, it was cooperation and clever use of tactics and magic that made that such a victory, and it looks like you guys are getting that going here, too. _Keep it up!_

Nac, I'm going to write an update tonight. I'm assuming you're busy with holiday hustle and bustle, so if I don't see any direction from you by around 9 pm I'll take the liberty of "NPCing" you until you get a chance to post again.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey All,

Due to holiday travel, etc., I won't be posting any updates until after Christmas.

Happy Holidays!

Vigwyn


----------



## Galieo (Dec 23, 2004)

And to all a good night!  Have a good Christmas everyone.


----------



## Krug (Dec 23, 2004)

*Merry Christmas to all!*


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 25, 2004)

...and a happy new year...


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 31, 2004)

Belisha, Slyfen is trying to pull you out of the room and he goes before you do. Do you want to try to resist this, or go ahead and let him pull you out?


----------



## Krug (Dec 31, 2004)

Let him pull me out.


----------



## Galieo (Dec 31, 2004)

Obviously your superior wisdom at work!


----------



## Krug (Jan 1, 2005)

Hey you're not the one being bitten! 

BTW, Happy New Year!


----------



## Galieo (Jan 1, 2005)

I expect to be shortly!    

Happy New Year!


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Well, it's once again time to end an adventure. I had a great time again, and I really appreciate all of the hard work and creativity that you put into playing your characters. That's what really makes the game come alive. I hope that it was as fun for you as it was for me.   

BTW, I added 50 XP to each character sheet for the encounter with Keller. You will all level up to 4th level. We can do this whenever you are ready. Just let me know.

However, in the mean time we need to decide how you want to split up the loot. The ring's resale value is 1000 gp, the red cap tooth's resale value is 500 gp, and the lock's resale value is 75 gp. In addition, you got 1 gold coin and 1200 gp worth of gems, etc. This brings the total value of the treasure to 2776 gp, or 694 gp per character. Therefore, whoever takes the ring, assuming you don't sell it, will owe a little bit to the rest of the party until you get some more treasure.

So what I need from you at this point is to let me know whether your character wants to keep any of the items or gems. If more than one person wants any particular thing, it will go to the highest bidder.

Thanks!

Vigwyn


----------



## Brain (Jan 8, 2005)

Yes, I enjoyed the adventure quite a bit and am very happy that everyone is sticking with it and such.  

As far as treasure goes, I wouldn't mind keeping the redcap tooth as a memento and a cool thing to have.


----------



## Galieo (Jan 8, 2005)

Great fun, great work from our DM and I really thought we weren't going to make it pass the Boneclaw.

As for the booty, Eolan doesn't have any interest in any particular item--so claim what you like.  Vigwyn, would it be okay to reorganize our characters a bit in town?  Eolan has a cross bow that he hasn't used at all--if anyone wants it they can have it, otherwise he is going to trade it in.  Also, if we have enough gold could we purchase an enchantment (e.g., bastard sword to +1)?

All good and look forward to further adventures!


----------



## Krug (Jan 8, 2005)

Yes, it was great fun. The encounter with the Boneclaw was a nail biter. 
So it's a ring of protection +1? I suppose we could sell it... 

I would like to recharge my wand of magic missiles. How should we do the char sheetfor our char?Just post it here? 

Yes, looking forward to other adventures.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes, that was a great adventure, I'm waiting for the next one already.

Okay, I think Hardin is going to save up his cash for now (possibly looking at gauntlets of ogre strength or periapt of wisdom later, I dunno).  Upon reaching fourth level, I get +1 to each of BAB, Fort and Will, gain 1d8+3 hp (avg 7 hp).  He gains a bonus ability point, which he puts into wisdom, bringing that up to a +3 (and raising his save DCs appropriately).  Finally, Hardin gets an extra spell slot of each level, which he will use to prepare Detect Magic, an extra Bless, and Bear's Endurance.

Anything I'm missing?


----------



## Krug (Jan 10, 2005)

For Belisha, an additional level in Wizard grants her the following:
+1 BAB
+4 Will Save
Additional first level and second level spell (True Strike and Flaming Sphere, if possible)
HD: 1d4+1 (Average rounded up: 4)
Skill points: +5 (1 in Spellcraft, 1 in Concentration, 1 in Knowledge (Arcana), 1 in Knowledge(Nature), 1 in Listen)
Ability score bonus: +1 Int (Total 17)


----------



## Brain (Jan 10, 2005)

Slyfen will advance in Rogue:
+1 BAB
+1 Reflex
Gains Uncanny Dodge
D6+1 hp
stat point into dex
Increase all of the skills with 6 ranks to 7 ranks


----------



## Galieo (Jan 10, 2005)

Eolan will gain a level of fighter:

+1 BAB
+1 to Dexterity (with adj. to affected skills)
He will max out skills in Ride, anything left over into 
Fighter Feat:  Mounted Combat
+1 to Fort (I think)
HPs = 1d10 + Con.

I am still thinking about gear changes, but he will definitely purchase a lance and 6 javelins.

If anyone wants Eolan's crossbow and bolts, speak up, otherwise he is going to move those to the mule to free up some encumberance.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 11, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> As far as treasure goes, I wouldn't mind keeping the redcap tooth as a memento and a cool thing to have.




It's yours.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 11, 2005)

Galieo said:
			
		

> Vigwyn, would it be okay to reorganize our characters a bit in town?  Eolan has a cross bow that he hasn't used at all--if anyone wants it they can have it, otherwise he is going to trade it in.  Also, if we have enough gold could we purchase an enchantment (e.g., bastard sword to +1)?




Yes, that sounds good, but I don't think you'll have enough dough for the enchantment.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 11, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> So it's a ring of protection +1? I suppose we could sell it...
> 
> I would like to recharge my wand of magic missiles. How should we do the char sheetfor our char?Just post it here?




The ring will be sold.

I'm not aware of any core rules for recharging wands. If you know of any, though, please let me know (I've been wrong many times before, after all  ). In the absence of core rules for this, I'm kind of against the idea for mechanical reasons. After all, typical single charges of spells (like potions or scrolls) are usually more expensive than 1/50 of a wand of the same spell.

Thanks, guys, for posting your level choices here; I'll take them in order.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 11, 2005)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Okay, I think Hardin is going to save up his cash for now (possibly looking at gauntlets of ogre strength or periapt of wisdom later, I dunno).  Upon reaching fourth level, I get +1 to each of BAB, Fort and Will, gain 1d8+3 hp (avg 7 hp).  He gains a bonus ability point, which he puts into wisdom, bringing that up to a +3 (and raising his save DCs appropriately).  Finally, Hardin gets an extra spell slot of each level, which he will use to prepare Detect Magic, an extra Bless, and Bear's Endurance.
> 
> Anything I'm missing?




Looks good so far. What do you want to do with your skill points?


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 11, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> For Belisha, an additional level in Wizard grants her the following:
> +1 BAB
> +4 Will Save
> Additional first level and second level spell (True Strike and Flaming Sphere, if possible)
> ...




OK, looks great! Just a heads-up: 1 skill point gets you half a rank in Listen.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 11, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Slyfen will advance in Rogue:
> +1 BAB
> +1 Reflex
> Gains Uncanny Dodge
> ...




Everything looks fastastic from here.  

Would you like to take the "average" of 4 + 1 = 5 hp, or would you like me to roll for it?


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 11, 2005)

Galieo said:
			
		

> +1 BAB
> +1 to Dexterity (with adj. to affected skills)
> He will max out skills in Ride, anything left over into
> Fighter Feat:  Mounted Combat
> ...




Looks terrific so far! It looks like you get 2 skill points, so I'll put both of those in Ride for you. Yes, Fort goes up one. Would you like to take the "average" 6 + 2 = 8 hp, or would you like me to roll it?


----------



## Brain (Jan 11, 2005)

I'll take the average option.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 11, 2005)

My one skill point will be put into concentratrion.


----------



## Galieo (Jan 11, 2005)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Looks terrific so far! It looks like you get 2 skill points, so I'll put both of those in Ride for you. Yes, Fort goes up one. Would you like to take the "average" 6 + 2 = 8 hp, or would you like me to roll it?




Sure, Eolan will take the average.  No reason to go for broke and have you roll a "1"--


----------



## Krug (Jan 11, 2005)

Yeap I know about Listen just that I have 1 rank in it now so might as well get another rank to actually put those skills points to use!


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 12, 2005)

If I didn't mention it before, average hp is great for me too.  Saves that extra bit of worrying (and again, no natural ones to dampen our spirits).


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 12, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> I'll take the average option.




OK, it's done. Please take a look at it and let me know if anything is missing.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 12, 2005)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> My one skill point will be put into concentratrion.




All done. Please take a look at it, and let me know if I missed anything. BTW, I gave you 8 hp instead of 7 so that everybody would get the higher average score this level.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 12, 2005)

Galieo said:
			
		

> Sure, Eolan will take the average.  No reason to go for broke and have you roll a "1"--




All finished! Please take a look and let me know what you think.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 12, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Yeap I know about Listen just that I have 1 rank in it now so might as well get another rank to actually put those skills points to use!




Fini! Please take a look and let me know if I missed anything.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 12, 2005)

Oops, I totally forgot about the potions you found hidden away in the fireplace.  

Let's say that when you got back to Allthrop, Elwin was able to identify them for you. They are a potion of _blur_ and a potion of _reduce person_.

Their resale values, respectively, are 150 gp and 137.5 gp.

This adds 287.5 gp to the booty. If someone wants to keep one or both of the potions, please speak up, otherwise they'll be sold for coin. When we've got that figured out, I'll adjust the rest of your treasure accordingly.


----------



## Brain (Jan 12, 2005)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> OK, it's done. Please take a look at it and let me know if anything is missing.



Looks good to me.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 12, 2005)

Hardin looks fine.  I'm thinking we might want to keep the _blur_ potion, but I think we can safely sell the _reduce person_.


----------



## Galieo (Jan 12, 2005)

I agree with keeping the blur.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 13, 2005)

Which of you would like to speak up to keep the potion as part of his treasure?


----------



## Krug (Jan 13, 2005)

I think Slyfen should have it...


----------



## Brain (Jan 13, 2005)

I already "spent" 500 gp on the tooth, don't want the potion particularly.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 13, 2005)

I guess Hardin can take the potion for now if no one else wants it...


----------



## Galieo (Jan 13, 2005)

I don't mind chipping in jointly and giving it to Belisha.

Also, as far as my character sheet, Vigwyn can you move the crossbow, bolts, and bedroll to the mule and purchase a lance for Eolan to use on horseback.  Also, I would like to purchase two javelins and lash those to the mule.

Also, I would like to exchange the gps for pps, if possible.  Alternatively, Eolan will purchase some easy to carry gems (after asking one of his party mates with a better chance of bargaining and appraisal to help him make the purchase).

Obviously I am trying to get Eolan's total weight down so he more mobile in combat/pursuit.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 14, 2005)

OK, I put the potion on Hardin's sheet and adjusted everyone's treasure accordingly.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 14, 2005)

Galieo said:
			
		

> Also, as far as my character sheet, Vigwyn can you move the crossbow, bolts, and bedroll to the mule and purchase a lance for Eolan to use on horseback.  Also, I would like to purchase two javelins and lash those to the mule.
> 
> Also, I would like to exchange the gps for pps, if possible.  Alternatively, Eolan will purchase some easy to carry gems (after asking one of his party mates with a better chance of bargaining and appraisal to help him make the purchase).
> 
> Obviously I am trying to get Eolan's total weight down so he more mobile in combat/pursuit.




I made all of these changes. Congratulations! You now carry a light load, and I adjusted your stats accordingly. Please check it over and let me know what you think.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 14, 2005)

*The future*

I have really been enjoying playing with this group and wanted to give you guys a heads-up as to my future plans. First, I'm going to take a breather. I may just rest and play as a PC for a while, but I'm also giving some consideration to DMing a different game for one adventure.

(Lately my mind has been on things snaky, jungly, and wild. I may start a game in Nyambe or the Scarred Lands or the jungles of Chult.)

In any event, it may be a few months before I'm ready to start back up with _this_ game. By that time, I'll be champing at the bit to get back to traditional fantasy--in fact, I already have an idea or to as to what we'll be doing next.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 14, 2005)

Well, we'll be waiting here with baited breath.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Galieo (Jan 14, 2005)

Sounds good, I think we have all enjoyed this group too!  Can you send a regular email when you are ready to rip it up again?

As a side note, I DM a game myself on yahoogroups.  It is a Midnight (tm) game, I don't know if any of you are familiar with the setting.  It is pretty fun, low-key as far as posting and such.  I know most of you have lots of games already, but if you are interested in playing, the invitation is open.  Just PM me at mtn72@yahoo.com if you what to chat about it offline.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 14, 2005)

Galieo said:
			
		

> Can you send a regular email when you are ready to rip it up again?




Yep.


----------



## Krug (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeap do let us know. Until that time, Belisha will be in her cottage, smoking a pipe while having long conversations with Narkus and Rufus...


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 22, 2005)

*Anyone still subscribe to this thread?*

Hi guys!

I hope you all get this. It has been almost a year since we played together, and lots has changed for me in that time.

First off, I'm a dad again!

Second, I moved to Chicago (Naperville, actually).

Third, I am almost finished with my PhD. I just have a few revisions and a defense to go.

Anyway, I would really love to get this game up and going again. I have really missed online DMing, and this was a terrific group.

It looks like three of the four of you still post on ENworld regularly (sadly, we may need to find a replacement for Hardin), so maybe we can get it done.

I'd like to start something in January. What say you?

Vigwyn


----------



## Brain (Dec 22, 2005)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Hi guys!
> 
> I hope you all get this. It has been almost a year since we played together, and lots has changed for me in that time.
> 
> ...




Sounds good to me!


----------



## Galieo (Dec 22, 2005)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Hi guys!
> 
> I hope you all get this. It has been almost a year since we played together, and lots has changed for me in that time.
> 
> ...




First, congratulations--we also have had another child in the intervening year.

Second, congratulations--I live in Chicago, grew up near Naperville (i.e., Elmhurst) and have friends and family who really like Naperville.  It's a very nice city, especially for a family.

Third, congratulations and good luck on the defense; too bad all the D&D spells won't help there.    

As for gaming, count Eolan in.  The doughy knight looks to join his comrades in the good fight.

Later,

Galieo


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 23, 2005)

Great!

I'll wait a while for the others to respond. Nac has been off the boards for over 6 months, so we won't wait too long for him. Krug is still around but hasn't been on since I posted yesterday.

After that, we'll start talking about what we want to do.

Vigwyn


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 23, 2005)

Galieo said:
			
		

> First, congratulations--we also have had another child in the intervening year.




Great! I hope everyone is happy and healthy.



			
				Galieo said:
			
		

> Second, congratulations--I live in Chicago,




Oh yeah, whereabouts?



			
				Galieo said:
			
		

> As for gaming, count Eolan in.  The doughy knight looks to join his comrades in the good fight.




LOL! I honestly had no idea Eolan was doughy! I always pictured him as being in shape. It's nice to know.


----------



## Galieo (Dec 23, 2005)

Yep, all are happy and healthy.

We live on the northwest side, basically Devon and Central.

Doughy in spirit, not in outward appearance!


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 25, 2005)

OK, I have all but decided that we will be running a thinly disguised _Sons of Gruumsh_.

First of all, please tell me you haven't read or played it yet. If so, that's cool and we'll just have to think of something else to run.

Vigwyn


----------



## Galieo (Dec 25, 2005)

Nope, Sons of Gruumsh is completely unknown to me--so bring it on!


----------



## Krug (Dec 26, 2005)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Hi guys!
> 
> I hope you all get this. It has been almost a year since we played together, and lots has changed for me in that time.
> 
> ...





Woo hoo I'm all for the return of Belisha!  And no haven't played Sons of Gruumsh. Sounds good to me. 

And welcome back Vigwyn!


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 26, 2005)

Great! We're almost completely intact!

Let's wait and see if Brain has read/played _Sons of Gruumsh_, then we'll gear up to get going.

Vigwyn


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 29, 2005)

Still waiting for Brain.

Looks like he hasn't been on the boards since 12-24. Probably holiday travel.

Speaking of which, I will be travelling from Jan. 2 through Jan. 5.

Just FYI.


----------

